# Lupus In Fabula - Warhound Titan of the Legio Tenebris



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

So, the project I've been waiting for having gotten my hands on a Warhound Titan [justified by using money i made selling a load of minis on ebay;] picked up an airbrush and practised using it on a valkerye.

Now i've wanted on of these, like, forever so I wanted to the best job possible. To that end I made sure i'd have the tools i might need and was sure to clean flash, dry fit, clean the resin and check carefully for miscasts before I started.

I'd a colour scheme in mind based around a Titan Legion who's forgeword is from a system i'd invented for my homebrew marines, guard armies [still very much WIP lol.]

Hence the Legion Tenebris; motto: Lux ex Tenebris.
The Warhound's name: Lupus in Fabula [Speak of the wolf and he will come]

I'll admit the colour scheme changed slightly at the 11th hour. But i'm pleased with where things are going.

There is a rever Titan log on the go atm and I have to admire how helpful the real step by step stages are; sadly I'd started to document this project before that and i've no captured each stage as well, apologies for this.

Anyways, cleaning etc out the way, the first stage of assembly is the feet and legs. I'd heard horror stories but actually this part was pretty easy if a little time intensive siomply to finish the feet.

You do need to plan/dryfit carefully though as there are a couple of points where you could glue stuff and make life really difficult adding some of teh pistons. [The instruction pamphlet really isn't that helpful.]

It also should be said that I did end up with one foot further off the ground than the other. In retrospect this has caused me to make a better base than I would have... but does illustrate that you need to pay attention when gluing. So despite being for the best in this case was a definate learning experience.

[Resin and superglue adhere REALLY well due to the porous nature of the resin, this means that it forms serious binds which are less likely to break than the resin itself... once glued, things are pretty much stuck so do take care.]

So, first set of shots, the legs and feet assembled.
[BTW, my images seem to upload really large, it there a way to resize in the browser?]


































And here are the parts for the torso, already part assembled with the interior undercoated so I can paint the interior before assembly. This is so on the full assembly I can fill any gaps, and sort any problems before undercoating the exterior.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, as mentioned, due to the issue with the legs, i needed to make a two level base for the titan. A quick order to BitsnKits [arrived very quickly, not sure if the plea I included in the messages panel had an impact but it was super quick  ] for basing materials.

Now i've not used platicard and foamboard before but it turned out to be very easy to sort out with a stanley knife. I sealed stuff in with filla since I remember a friend saying that foamboard can melt when sprayed. Here are the shots of the base planning and assembly.

I wanted a road section and figured that dampened green flock plus levelled filla would give a tarmac [aphsalt for americans] like finish. This actually turned out all right.

























And painted with the airbrush:

















Then Time to start the interior. Wanting to add some variety to the colour of dials and guages I decided to do them all grey scale, so I could do them all at the same time. This will then be coloured with inks/washes.

















And finally, because the titan comes with four grieves and therefore effectively 'spares'; I ran a test piece for the check pattern I want on a couple of parts of the armour:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Greyscale gauges. Clever. Nice work on the chequer pattern, tidy. What was the issue with the legs that required the split level base?

Sorry just noticed, glue error, they can be a bitch. Especially with the complex leg arrangement of the fw titans.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That checker pattern is realy impressive. Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Greyscale gauges. Clever. Nice work on the chequer pattern, tidy. What was the issue with the legs that required the split level base?
> 
> Sorry just noticed, glue error, they can be a bitch. Especially with the complex leg arrangement of the fw titans.


Glue error was largely due to me assembling that part in my lap at the computer desk... couldn't be bothered to move the three feet to a large flat surface... It looked straight at the time lol.

The most annoying issue was actually that on of the toes actually contracted back and ended up slightly raised from the others but this happened after about a week when a couple of paint layers had gone down and there was little that could be done to sort it.

It'll be noticable in the later pictures.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Heh, so a bit more delayed than planned, here are some more pictures.

Legion symbol, pretty pleased with this:

















And some painted interior shots:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok firstly OMG is that gonna be purple?  I love what you have done so far, i think im getting Reaver tunnel vision so its great to see someone who has a warhound showing it off . 

Keep up the great work and well done on the freehand eclispe im doing a similar thing on the reaver so any tips would be appreciated.

Have some rep buddy


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Legion symbol, pretty pleased with this:


Very well done; is that sprayed or brushwork?


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

OMYBUJEEZY. I love that moon. It is fantastic. And the purple...LOOOOVING it. 

sorry if that was weird, im realluy excited for the end product.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

The eclipse symbol is very well done. The base for the Warhound as well will work out very well with the whole model. Good job so far, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome work

I take it you used the airbrush for the checkered pattern, and part of, if not all, of the legion symbol

good work and a nice scheme

cheers

edd


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is looking very epic so far :victory:

Judging by the effort you have put in so far, the final product will be excellent. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

LTP said:


> Ok firstly OMG is that gonna be purple?  I love what you have done so far, i think im getting Reaver tunnel vision so its great to see someone who has a warhound showing it off .
> 
> Keep up the great work and well done on the freehand eclispe im doing a similar thing on the reaver so any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Have some rep buddy


Thanks 

Yeah it's purple, was a bit of a bugger to get a good purple colour that popped enough.

The symbol was done by airbrush so I can't be much help... part of me thinks you crazy for brush painting a reaver... I nearly lost my mind just painting all the edging black and then up to brass.

Part of why i'm happy with the symbol is because I winged it using principles that made sense to me and it ended up ok.

The downside was that in trying to mask the circle, it was a little rough so isn't completely round.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very well done; is that sprayed or brushwork?


Airbrush, best way to get the diffused halo, even with good and repeated blending it would be tough to do with a brush.



edd_thereaper said:


> awsome work
> 
> I take it you used the airbrush for the checkered pattern, and part of, if not all, of the legion symbol
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've wanted a Warhound since release and an airbrush for several years... having the funds allowed them to justify each other 

It's literally only the second thing I used the airbrush on [practised by doing a valkerye I had kicking around so I could get all the newb mistakes out of the way.]

For the check pattern I experamented with a few ways to see what worked and ended up using tamiya tape and a very sharp scalpel.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's some awesome work! Loving that base and how you did it/it looks. +rep to you!


----------



## Battousai1184 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! That thing is going to look awesome. Love the base. It will look really good when it is finished. The purple looks really good with the rest of your paint scheme and the moon symbol is amazing. Have some rep man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BodyCount (Aug 1, 2010)

Great job on the inside, and i love the base too. can't wait to see it finished!


----------

